# Starting over



## G6X (Jun 29, 2012)

What's up every one I looking to root my mez gb 2.3.5. So I would like to know which rom is fully functional. Example such as mms gps camera pic msg all that work correctly. Any suggestions
?
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Yea use this guide http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/10728-[Guide]Installing-A-Rom/cwm-Recovery/root/or-Going-Back-To-Stock. And I recommend either the latest 4.2.2 hellybelly or the latest cyanogenmod nightly

Hellybelly-is super stable includes many feature like a overclockable kernel and has lots of feature.

Cyanogenmod- Super stable everything works constant updates and its slimmer than most ROMs

My name is bbrad on xda if you need anything 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

